# Where to buy Aquael UniMax 250 parts?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just got an Aquael UniMax 250 with UV Sterilizer today but it has been broken in shipping (the quartz sleeve of the sterilizer is cracked). Does anyone know where I can get this part? I bought the filter used so I'm not sure if it is still under warranty, or if this would even be covered (probably not). 

It was insured...anyone been through trying to prove to the post office that they damaged something in transit?

Thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you want to claim the insurance then you need to take the item and all the packaging to the Post Office. And hope that the item was well packed. And you actually don't get the payment the sender does.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, so claiming it might be difficult if not impossible. Now I just need to find where I can buy this part. Anyone have a clue where I can get this part? I tried contacting their service department through their website but have received no response. Thanks!


----------

